# Video Clips of Big Camo



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

1st one is a short run around some really clean water holes
2nd one is us going through a cyprus swamp


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

That it so cool it brings back memories haven seen a running atc in awhile


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

that is awesome! :rockn: it almost looks like you got it lifted & longer forks on the front???


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Nice, what kind of video camera are you using?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I had to come watch again.............. I found a big red for sale in pretty good shape for $1200 and now It's got me wanting to go buy it instead of a quad... haha...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

hell yeah! 3 wheelers rock, specially that one


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

It is lifted! 4" FRONT 2" REAR Also it is fully Snorkeled now too!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## dhale_ls1 (Mar 24, 2010)

what front wheel did you go with?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dhale_ls1 said:


> what front wheel did you go with?


looks like a mudlite on there to me.


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

the WHEEL is a ITP Billtet Magnum that is no longer made, I found it one ebay brand new for $25 with free shipping.


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

& yes the front TIRE is a Mudlite 27x10x12.


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

All vent lines are extended upon the right hand side of the bars, crankcase vent now has a sweet little K&N style breather.


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

[ame=http://s779.photobucket.com/albums/yy78/crazyquadrider83/?action=view&current=SDC10642.flv]







[/ame]


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Pretty sweet Bud....love them 3 wheelers....thems is some crazy machines..!!!Muddie49


----------



## greenmachine (Dec 19, 2008)

Where in florida are those vids taken?


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

At 5A in Scootsmoor. Check the link below for more.

http://www.youtube.com/user/crazyquadrider83


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

cool vids


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice.:rockn:


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

I remember riding my first big red back in 7th grade.... Loooong time ago. It was soo much fun too, great vids!


----------



## jayoung08 (Mar 23, 2010)

That's a crazy machine you've got there! My dad had a 1979 ATC 110. No front suspension! It would be beat the crap out of you. As a teenager in the mid 80's I remember getting rid of it. It's was like loosing a member of the family. Here are some pics I found on the web that looked like it. I'll have to go through some of moms photo album and see if I can find some mud and long hair pics.


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

29.5's coming soon!


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Heck yea man, can't wait to see it!


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

Changed my mind... Silverbacks coming soon!!!!


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

Got em mounted up!


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

Man after seeing yours I really want one.lol How did you lift it?


----------



## HondaGuy (Mar 2, 2010)

Thats awesome!:rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha!! Freaking awesome!


----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

How did you lift the back? My buddy has a big red with tri-z forks and really needs the rear lifted.


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)

made a bracket to extend the shock mount.


----------



## mondexbruteforce (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## F.J.M. (Feb 21, 2010)

mondexbruteforce said:


> made a bracket to extend the shock mount.





mondexbruteforce said:


>


Nice work,looks like I might be doing this on the weekend.


----------

